# Halloween 2012 Video of my Home



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

So, this was my house last year and it would have been AWESOME if the 8" of damn snow didn't kill it.  

My poor Grim Grinning Pumpkins never stood a chance, either.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Can't view your video, unfortunately.


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

I know and I haven't a CLUE as to why! Lol ... I'll figure it out tonight.


----------



## DebBDeb (Sep 27, 2011)

FINALLY! I paid attention and uploaded it the correct way! Lol!!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## Bro13 (Jul 24, 2012)

Agreed! I like it!


----------

